# Flaschen Halter schrauben drehen durch



## leonbike23 (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo, 
hatte heute mein neues Ghost Nirvana SF Tour Essential abgeholt. Bin auch sehr zufrieden!

Wollte nur mein Fidlock Flaschenhalter montieren und hatte bemerkt das beide Schrauben durchdrehen (als ob sie kein Gewinde haben ob Rechts oder Links)

hatte auch schon leicht dran gezogen (möchte aber auch nichts kaputt machen) 

würde mich um Hilfe freuen!


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Februar 2021)

Und warum gehst du damit nicht zu deinem Händler?
Fehrndiagnose kann eh keiner???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbeltom (23. Februar 2021)

Die richtige Gewindegröße hast du? 
M4 Schraube kann in einer M5 Einziehniete schon mal leicht  anpacken


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Februar 2021)

Passende Größe der Befestigungsschrauben? (Laenge, Durchmesser)

Die Befestigungsschrauben sind üblicherweise bei Radauslieferung als Gewindeschutz schon eingeschraubt.
Allerdings ist es möglich, dass die "Dummy"-Schrauben kurz sind und zur Befestigung einer materialstarken Halterung "zu!! kurz!!"

Dann greift die Schraube nicht. Manchmal fällt das nicht auf und man verzweifelt vielleicht (fast).

Bei Ghost habe ich es genau so erlebt, dass es Dummy-Schrauben waren und der sks-Flaschenhalter nicht angebracht werden konnte.
Zum Glück hab ich die passenden Schraubenlänge zu jener Aktion mitgebracht.

Also mein Tip: Längere Schrauben wählen.


----------



## leonbike23 (23. Februar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Passende Größe der Befestigungsschrauben? (Laenge, Durchmesser)
> 
> Die Befestigungsschrauben sind üblicherweise bei Radauslieferung als Gewindeschutz schon eingeschraubt.
> Allerdings ist es möglich, dass die "Dummy"-Schrauben kurz sind und zur Befestigung einer materialstarken Halterung "zu!! kurz!!"
> ...


Hallo, 
das Problem ist das das die schrauben schon ab Werk sind und ich diese raus schrieben wollte und mit neuen Schrauben die Halterung montieren.


----------



## leonbike23 (23. Februar 2021)

leonbike23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Problem ist das das die schrauben schon ab Werk sind und ich diese raus schrieben wollte und mit neuen Schrauben die Halterung montieren.


Diese bekomm ich nicht raus!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Februar 2021)

Dann dreht die Innenmutter mit.

Ab zum Händler.  Der soll das rausschrauben und hochwertig fixieren. bzw zwei neue Gewinde einsetzen. 

Und zwar so, dass beim Fahren nix klappert. ("Beliebte" Geräuschquelle)


----------



## -Chris (23. Februar 2021)

Die sind beim Nirvana nur reingesteckt. 
Du kannst theoretisch die Schraube samt der schwarzen Plastikteile einfach rausziehen. 

Ansonsten das schwarze festhalten und dabei drehen. Oder ist das zu fest?


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Februar 2021)

Könnt eher sein das die eingepresste Gewindehülse im Rahmen mit dreht. 
Das wär doof aber lösbar (im doppelten sinne)


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Februar 2021)

Lass es einen machen, der weiß, was er tut


----------



## boehseonkelz89 (24. Februar 2021)

Mit den NeoprenMuttern hatte ich am Rad meiner Freundin auch zum kämpfen. An meinem gings, "klack" und offen.
Mutter vorsichtig mit der Zange gehoben und probiert. Mit passender Krafteinwirkung auf den Innensechskantschlüssel hat es aber dann geklappt.
Allerdings war zwischenzeitlich der Händler infomiert worden - im Fall des Falles vorbei zu gehen. Macht er es kaputt, darf er sich um Ersatz kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leonbike23 (24. Februar 2021)

Danke habe es geschafft. 👍🏽


----------



## Andy_29 (28. Februar 2021)

Der nächste mit diesem Problem würde sich sicherlich über die Art der Lösung freuen.


----------



## cjbffm (28. Februar 2021)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Der nächste mit diesem Problem würde sich sicherlich über die Art der Lösung freuen.


Dremel? Flex? Puksäge?


----------



## Muckal (28. Februar 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Dremel? Flex? Puksäge?



Ihr müsst ja echt viel Zeit haben. Wenn man Familie hat, ist es damit vorbei, deswegen: Plasmaschneider.


----------



## riiinh (3. Juni 2021)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Könnt eher sein das die eingepresste Gewindehülse im Rahmen mit dreht.
> Das wär doof aber lösbar (im doppelten sinne)


Bei mir liegt genau dieses Problem vor. Hättest du eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?


----------



## riiinh (3. Juni 2021)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Könnt eher sein das die eingepresste Gewindehülse im Rahmen mit dreht.
> Das wär doof aber lösbar (im doppelten sinne)


Bei mir liegt genau dieses Problem vor. Hättest du einen Vorschlag wie ich das Problem beheben könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (3. Juni 2021)

riiinh schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt genau dieses Problem vor. Hättest du einen Vorschlag wie ich das Problem beheben könnte?


Mit einer Zange, die genauso aussieht wie für Pop-Nieten, nur etwas stabiler. Auf meiner steht: Gesipa. Sowas gibt's im Baumarkt. Wenn es nicht funktioniert, vorsichtig ausbohren und mit neuer Gewindeöse versuchen. Von Behelfslösungen  mit Schraube und Mutter würde ich absehen. Kann funktionieren, kann aber auch gewaltig schief gehen.


----------

